# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Can I creat a potion with metamagic on it?

## Zhepna

Hi, 
I want to play a artificer that mainly creat potions and magic traps to help villagers to have a better life.

I was wondering, does Metamagic cost adjustments apply to a potion I creat?
I can take the Metaphysical Spellshaper Prestige class and it reduce to zero the level adjustment of metamagic applied to spells.
If I creat a potion of Cloud of Knives and apply persist on it while being a metaphysical spellshaper, does the cost of the potion affected or it remain the same?
If I put a metamagic on a spell when I creat a magic trap for it? If so, does the  level adjustment of metamagic applied to it?

Thanks a lot for the information and have a nice day.

----------


## Biggus

Yes you can create potions with metamagic applied (PHB p.88). The costs are increased as normal, so for example a potion of Extended Mage Armor would cost 300GP. You can't make a potion whose adjusted level is higher than 3rd unless you have the Master Alchemist prestige class (MoF).

Can't help you with the other questions I'm afraid.

Edit: yes you can create magic traps which include metamagic effects, and the cost is based on the increased spell slot as normal (DS p.132).

----------


## spectralphoenix

Personal range spells like Cloud of Knives cannot be made into potions. See Creating Potions (DMG pg 286).

Not sure about Metaphysical Spellshaper - looking it up it seems homebrew? If your DM allows it, ask your DM.

----------


## Telonius

Yeah, it's homebrew. Also extremely, extremely overpowered. The ability score damage is trivial to overcome at anything but low levels. If the DM is allowing that, metamagic potions are going to be the least of their worries for game balance.

----------

